# Elvens first grow area build



## Elven

Hello everyone. This is the beginning of my ever closer goal of my first crop 
The pics today are of the area that I will be building in. I am in the midst of designing the actual structure but it will be approximately 5'x3'x8'. with two sides one 2'x3'x8' for vegetation and 3'x3'x8 for flowering. I will have two aeroponic systems one for Moms and veg and one for flowering. I am going to use the exhaust from my furnace to exhaust my carbon filter and the water runoff as a drain for my reservoirs. I am getting a 250w MH and a 250w HPS. let me know what you think and I will update as often as I can. Hoping to have the grow area ready for a Grand Daddy Purple clone grow starting the end of september.


----------



## ChatNoir

I believe, looks GOOD!


----------



## Elven

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> But there is no sense in crying over every mistake, you must go on trying till you run out of cake and the science gets done and you make a neat gun for the people still alive...



I love it when my 7 yo daughter sings that song on rockband  its so much fun


----------



## ChatNoir

Elven said:
			
		

> I love it when my 7 yo daughter sings that song on rockband  its so much fun



Fitting song I believe. Being a father is an envious thing to be...


----------



## Elven

OK Here are the pics.


----------



## KGB30

Looking good...  Is that a water heater? Is that where you are going to build it.


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Looking good...  Is that a water heater? Is that where you are going to build it.



That is the furnace. Yes that is where I am going to build. I am going to be putting in an isolated circuit and building a grow closet. I will keep this updated as it progress'


----------



## Elven

While I wait for my electrician to have time to setup the circuits. I am working on my aeroponic units. Here is the layout of each device. Please let me know what you think of my design. 

View attachment Layout of net pots.pdf


----------



## sportcardiva

looks good


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> That is the furnace. Yes that is where I am going to build. I am going to be putting in an isolated circuit and building a grow closet. I will keep this updated as it progress'


 

How much heat does that furnace put off..


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> How much heat does that furnace put off..



by the time I actually use the furnace the heat will be a good thing. It only drops below freezing here for a few months and that is only in the morning. I dont think it will be an issue. Thanks for the concern, to be perfectly honest my garage was so messed up before I "decided" to clean it out before my build. That I really have no idea of the temp range yet. I am hoping that between the lights and venting I can keep it where I need it.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> by the time I actually use the furnace the heat will be a good thing. It only drops below freezing here for a few months and that is only in the morning. I dont think it will be an issue. Thanks for the concern, to be perfectly honest my garage was so messed up before I "decided" to clean it out before my build. That I really have no idea of the temp range yet. I am hoping that between the lights and venting I can keep it where I need it.


 
it's not hard to keep your plants cool just a little elbow greese.lol


----------



## andy52

very nice in deed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay my friend looking forward to the pic udates...when are we building?  come on lets get GROWING allready..lol..Im just a dirt farmer and only bath in large tubs of water.. so I will be of no help on hydro..but do know a bit about room disign and build..Good luck and be safe


420


----------



## KGB30

How is everything buddie? Good night!!


----------



## megan23247

Elven said:
			
		

> I love it when my 7 yo daughter sings that song on rockband  its so much fun


 
*I just got rock band the other day and its fun Still like guitar hero better. lol.  I know im too old to be playing but I have lots of time and energy.  *

*Nice setup.  Cant wait for some plants to fill your whole room up and you can get your smoke on. lol.*


----------



## Elven

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *I just got rock band the other day and its fun Still like guitar hero better. lol.  I know im too old to be playing but I have lots of time and energy.  *
> 
> *Nice setup.  Cant wait for some plants to fill your whole room up and you can get your smoke on. lol.*



you are not to old, age is a frame of mind I will get the next guitar hero cuz its going to have Hendrix on it


----------



## Elven

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay my friend looking forward to the pic udates...when are we building?  come on lets get GROWING allready..lol..Im just a dirt farmer and only bath in large tubs of water.. so I will be of no help on hydro..but do know a bit about room disign and build..Good luck and be safe
> 
> 
> 420



I am starting the build today    cant wait will update pics tonight


----------



## Elven

OK very quick update, damn i cant wait to get this up and running. I got the base designed. and in the pics you can see the containers that I am going to use for my aero design. One as a res and the other for the sprayers and pots. I should have three sides finished this weekend(wish me luck) I ordered my t8 grow lamps for veg/mothers I have two of the following I say have as per my normal run of the mill luck they only sent me one, no big deal they are sending the others but it would be nice if something would run smooth you know :hairpull:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250280318853

I am hoping to get my HID light in a few weeks right before I get my clones. mmmmm yummmy OG Kush  Really hoping that this will keep my electricity bill lower than two HID with simular results.


----------



## megan23247

*Lookin good my friend! *


----------



## KGB30

Nice start build buddy


----------



## Elven

OK I did some more work this weekend. I got as far as I can with the materials that I had on hand. Below are the work that was finished this weekend. 





1. The complete base just a 2x4 frame to give a basic shape 




2. basic internal frame setup just some 8' 2x4's put together at a right angle and secured with 3" deck screws' and a 4 inch steel bracket to secure it to the bottom frame. This picture is all 4 complete and attached. Don't they look all cute crooked and stuff like that  Gods you would think I was stoned while building 





3. This is one wall up. The outside walls are made of 3/4 inch MDF attached with 1 1/2 inch deck screws. 





4. This is both walls done, the other wall is about 2 inches shorter than the first wall to give room for the sliding door. That is what I am going to do next. 




This is a close up of how the 2x4 frame is connected. 

I am hoping to have more done next week. I will update as often as I do some work. Thanks for reading and I look forward to comments


----------



## KGB30

Looking good buddy


----------



## occg.hydro

can't wait to see how it all comes together! looks good!


----------



## Elven

OK after 2 days of working on it this is the update that I have for you MP!




I cut a 1/2 inch x 1/2 inch corner off of two 4x4's to make 2/3rds of the track for the door. 




You can see that one side of the box is shorter that the other side. For the sliding door.




A picture of the whole lower rail. The upper rail is exactly the same.




I put a 2x4 across the outside of the 4x4 rail to complete the track for the door.




I did the same thing for the upper rail. 




Here is a closeup of the lower rail.




And a closeup of the upper rail.




The door is 1/2 inch MDF I did not take a picture of the right hand cap, its two 2x4's on right angle with 2.5 inch deck screws holding it together. I made another one for the actual lock side (left) 




Same thing but the top.

To Be Continued Below


----------



## Elven

Continued from above.




OK so this is the door closed. You will notice the large opening, that will be covered by the locking side. (see below)




Same thing just different view. 




OK I took two flush mount hinges and attached them to the outer rails and then to the other 2x4 right angle that I made (see above post) 




OK with the locking side closed this is what you can see. (not much) 




Again different angle.




From the side. See no pantie lines 




OK did a cutout for the pole and screwed it on with deck screws. 




Same thing but from the inside.

OK one more post should do it (damn I am tired)


----------



## Elven

OK This is the last update for right now 




OK so had to take the vent off for right now (good thing its 102) I wont need to use it for a while




Inside view




Soon there will be ceiling




Attached 2x4's across the top using right angle metal pieces. with 3/4 inch MDF on top.




I am going to have to seal the sides of the top before I grow 




Another View


----------



## megan23247

NICE dude!  Man you have been working your butt off thats for sure!  Lookin good! Your a handy man.


----------



## TokeWithHope

ya bro im having a very similar idea to the style of box that im about to make for my closet box i was gonna head over to the local home depot tomorrow to get supplies. but im planning on using 2x2 to conserve some space do u think that that would be strong enough to make a frame out of then to screw in 3/4 particle board to it? cause my original idea was to use some 2x4 but im trying to conserve as much space as possible do you think the 2x2 could support a frame 2'4 x 2'4 x 7' w-d-h


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya bro im having a very similar idea to the style of box that im about to make for my closet box i was gonna head over to the local home depot tomorrow to get supplies. but im planning on using 2x2 to conserve some space do u think that that would be strong enough to make a frame out of then to screw in 3/4 particle board to it? cause my original idea was to use some 2x4 but im trying to conserve as much space as possible do you think the 2x2 could support a frame 2'4 x 2'4 x 7' w-d-h



as long as your frame is strong the plywood will just make it stronger. I like to do things overkill . it makes me happy to think that I could hang a half a cow in there and smoke it . No not like that. I would say you have to use screws. I think it should work fine. wood is fricken expensive. the 2x4's were on sale so thats what I used.


----------



## Funkfarmer

Hey Elven, Why not put the res outside of the grow area? Gain a little more room for grow. Just my .02


----------



## Funkfarmer

Great build, looks very professional.


----------



## Elven

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hey Elven, Why not put the res outside of the grow area? Gain a little more room for grow. Just my .02



Actually each one of those containers is going to be the res and the Aero system, one for flower and one for veg. No muss no fuss . Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## tn_toker420

Whoa, it looks like you've had your work cut out for ya...It's a great DIY imo man...thanks for stoppin by my grow buddy  , can't wait to see what's goin' in there  ...got anything in mind???


----------



## Elven

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Whoa, it looks like you've had your work cut out for ya...It's a great DIY imo man...thanks for stoppin by my grow buddy  , can't wait to see what's goin' in there  ...got anything in mind???



Well right now my local delivery guys have a rotation of clones White Widow, Grand Daddy Purple, OG Kush. So I am hoping to do them all over the next few months. I hope they have OG Kush or GDP when I am ready to go.


----------



## KGB30

Awesome build job buddy..Keep it up..lol


----------



## TokeWithHope

alright thanks ya i just went and picked up the 2x2 today to start to build the frame and later on im gonna buy the particle board. i know wood is very expensive! but i bought 7 2x2 8 foot long for 12 dollars at home depot and they are pretty good quality as well!


----------



## Blend No. 420

So what's next? I'm taking notes so keep us updated.


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> alright thanks ya i just went and picked up the 2x2 today to start to build the frame and later on im gonna buy the particle board. i know wood is very expensive! but i bought 7 2x2 8 foot long for 12 dollars at home depot and they are pretty good quality as well!



Thats great I cant wait to see what you build. I am not sure how handy you are, but if you dont want to cut the plywood you can have holmes depot cut if for you. it might cost a few extra dollars but you know the cuts are right. just make sure you measure before you go so that the cuts are right. Good luck


----------



## Elven

Blend No. 420 said:
			
		

> So what's next? I'm taking notes so keep us updated.



Well next is going to be the vent and then its to making it as air tight as I can. Once that is done I will be building a few shelves for storage. I am hoping that in two weeks I will be ready to start my grow.


----------



## TokeWithHope

ya i got all the tools to cut and believe i am handy enough to cut a straight line haha. so im savn that money lol. but i also just got a can of primer today from home depot it looks great i got it originally to help keep mold and what not out of my box but it also is an odorless paint which will help get rid of odor inside the box so its a win win! im excited and hoping that it works. sounds great for stealth grows


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya i got all the tools to cut and believe i am handy enough to cut a straight line haha. so im savn that money lol. but i also just got a can of primer today from home depot it looks great i got it originally to help keep mold and what not out of my box but it also is an odorless paint which will help get rid of odor inside the box so its a win win! im excited and hoping that it works. sounds great for stealth grows



I think the primer is a good idea. after I use silicon to fill in all gaps for air tight, I am going to primer the whole thing. to prevent any mildew issues. I am going to look at some possible clones this weekend. Hopefully I will find the ones that I am going to raise up and cut down.


----------



## Elven

Hey guys I am looking (AGAIN) at my light choices. for my vegitative growth I got two T8 24" with two bulbs in each hood. For Vegetative I was looking at a Lumatek 400w with a cool tube system for cooling. My flowering area is about 3'x3' and I am looking at anywhere from 6 to 9 plants, my question is would a 600w be a better choice or is that pushing lumans per square foot? thanks for the help guys.


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am looking (AGAIN) at my light choices. for my vegitative growth I got two T8 24" with two bulbs in each hood. For flowering I was looking at a Lumatek 400w with a cool tube system for cooling. My flowering area is about 3'x3' and I am looking at anywhere from 6 to 9 plants, my question is would a 600w be a better choice or is that pushing lumans per square foot? thanks for the help guys.


you could definitely pull off a 600! My theory is - the bigger the bulb the bigger the bud! (within reason!!!) I'm using a 1000 in a 4x4 closet. I have an air conditioner to keep everything cool but I'm sure with a 600 w/ a cool tube you can pull it off! Just gotta make sure you can cool it right!


----------



## BuddyLuv

The more light the bigger the buds. If you can vent the hood with a 6" centrifugal fan rated at like 400+ cfm you should be straight. Don't cheap out on your fans, they can make or break your entire grow. You could even squeeze a 1000w in there if you can cool the room with an A/C duct running to the room and venting the cool tube from outside the room straight out the other side.


----------



## andy52

hate to butt in here.but would it be better to ac cool the light or have the ac going into the tent.with a blower cooling the reflector?just a thought. thanks


----------



## Elven

Thanks everyone who dropped by  Andy you are not butting in. Thanks for the advice I have read alot but have no idea beyond my hypothesis. I really appreciate your help and feel free to chime in at any time. My Garage is one of the coolest places in the house, but unfortunately there is no good way to connect to the AC. I was going to run CO2 generators so i was only going to vent the inside of the room 5 to 10 min every hour. For the Cool Tube I was going to run 6" computer fans (I have lots of them) one at each end of the duct one pushing one pulling while the light is on the day cycle. That way my CO2 stays in the box. I am hoping to keep my fan noise to a min, especially  since I am going to have a server in the room the computer fans would blend in. Let me know if you think this will work or if I need to rethink.


----------



## BuddyLuv

a six in can fan will be way more efficient. I don't think a bunch of comuter fans will be able to keep it cool unless you use the 400w. A 600-1000w will require a lot of movement.

Andy I just ran an A/C duct straight from the central unit with 6 in duct, and installed a vent in the room just like any other. You should just vent the hood with the cool air in your basement. I just suck straight through the room and it mixes with the cool basement air.


----------



## TokeWithHope

thanks i made the frame for my box two days ago i just have to screw it together put on the plywood, silicon to seal it then paint it with the primer. so im getting closer to finishing my box. as are you


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> thanks i made the frame for my box two days ago i just have to screw it together put on the plywood, silicon to seal it then paint it with the primer. so im getting closer to finishing my box. as are you



Start a build journal I would love to see what you are doing.


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone who dropped by  Andy you are not butting in. Thanks for the advice I have read alot but have no idea beyond my hypothesis. I really appreciate your help and feel free to chime in at any time. My Garage is one of the coolest places in the house, but unfortunately there is no good way to connect to the AC. I was going to run CO2 generators so i was only going to vent the inside of the room 5 to 10 min every hour. For the Cool Tube I was going to run 6" computer fans (I have lots of them) one at each end of the duct one pushing one pulling while the light is on the day cycle. That way my CO2 stays in the box. I am hoping to keep my fan noise to a min, especially  since I am going to have a server in the room the computer fans would blend in. Let me know if you think this will work or if I need to rethink.



I don't think computer fans will work with that. I'm using 2 4" 172cfm blowers on my 1000w and air conditioning in the room and that just barely does it on hot days. I wish I had a pair of 6". TRUST ME, drop the loot on a 4" can-fan or similar and you won't regret it!


----------



## Elven

OK everyone time again for a what the hell has Elven been doing with his time update. My electrical is finally done I now have a dedicated 20 AMP circuit for my grow room  . Great news my 600w Lumatek Digital Ballast arrived  I cant wait to get it lit for the first time. I also picked up a 4"x21" carbon filter and cage fan not pictured yet. I have used 100% silicone to fill in all gaps with the wood before putting down a few coats of primer. Due to my wife not feeling well for a few weeks I am a bit behind in my build. I am hoping to be ready to get my clones by the first week of October. I dont know why it wont let me put my pics in.  so I will get them in as soon as I can.

EDIT: I guess they just dont show up in the preview.


----------



## TokeWithHope

lol ya i scrapped the old box idea and bought a different setup and put a lock on it. haha ill explain more later and ima take some pics of everything tonight! i just got a 600w digital mh/hps from htg. took the 1.5 hour drive haha sped and got there in 45 mins! but ima take some pics of everything later tonight and start a build journal like u suggested!


----------



## andy52

lookin good my friend,i will followthis from now on.good luck and grow some killlah


----------



## Elven

andy52 said:
			
		

> lookin good my friend,i will followthis from now on.good luck and grow some killlah



Thanks Andy   I am putting some pond lining in the bottom this weekend it will also seal the rest of it. I am shooting for a almost air tight to like 4 or so psi when I am done. that way my CO2 generators will be more effective.


----------



## TokeWithHope

whats this pond lining ur talking about?


----------



## megan23247

*I wish you would hurry the hell up.  Just playin.  But seriously hurry up and get you some babies growin, if you dont than I guess you and da wifey will just have to come to Texas and smoke with me at my house.  lol

Sorry your Honey isnt feeling well tell her ill smoke one for her and maybe it will help.  *


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> whats this pond lining ur talking about?



I am putting a lining at the bottom to both keep it airtight when I want it that way, and incase I have a spill I can keep about 15 Gallons contained. its just on the bottom and a few strips at the top to really seal the box. I will have pics this weekend.


----------



## Elven

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *I wish you would hurry the hell up.  Just playin.  But seriously hurry up and get you some babies growin, if you dont than I guess you and da wifey will just have to come to Texas and smoke with me at my house.  lol
> 
> Sorry your Honey isnt feeling well tell her ill smoke one for her and maybe it will help.  *



Hmm let me mull over that decision, on one hand my own custom grown bud that doesn't cost much. OR I could burn my box and go to TX and smoke some of those huge buds that Megan is growing and hang out with another HOT (My wife agrees also) woman. to be perfectly honest Megan I might just strike a match. :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## TokeWithHope

would black and white poly do the same thing


----------



## Elven

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> would black and white poly do the same thing



It might but I am looking for durability. The pond liner will stand up to alot more abuse than poly just doesnt have. I will have more pics today after I get it done.


----------



## TokeWithHope

kk and i just took pics of my box and supplies im about to start a thread for my box build!


----------



## andy52

good luck to both of you.


----------



## TokeWithHope

ty just made the thread! and uploaded pics heres the link

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=319519&posted=1#post319519


----------



## KGB30

Awesome job buddy!!


----------



## Elven

Hello everyone, its been quite a while since I updated. I have had quite a last month. My puter died and it took HP almost a month to get that corrected. Also since my wife was sick for three weeks, we have both been working extra to makeup the loss of income. I haven't been idle on my build during this time. I am only a week or two away from starting my grow (money issue right now) Here are the new pics of what I have done. I am ready for vent and electrical at this point. Then I can build my aero/DWC systems and get growing. 




Here is the beginning of the pond liner that I am using to seal the cabinet.



And here it is all done at the bottom.



Used it also at the top.



Here is the shelf for my nutes and supplies 



The divider that is going to divide Veg from Flower



Divider on the bottom



Divider done



Other side



The door seal



Door lock



Finished outside


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice job bro. Is this your first rodeo, or have you grown before???


----------



## Elven

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice job bro. Is this your first rodeo, or have you grown before???




This is my first build and will be my first grow when I finally get done. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## andy52

looking good elvin,you are wise to take your time and do it right.i wish i had of done the same.i started plants,then busted arse to get everything.and i mean everything.i know i spent 3000 in 2 months and it was crazy.you have patience and that is what it takes to grow good crops.i am learning patience and its hard,lol.
   good luck and i know you will do very well.YIY PLANNED AHEAD.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Hes right, i erg to tell all new growers to save up and get everything before they start. And as they save, for them to learn and learn... Cant wait to see this show get on the road. Are you a medical user? Just wondering because you say you can get clones...


----------



## tn_toker420

It looks like this grow set-up is comin' along nice ...Sorry i haven't been by to lend a helpin' hand, but i'm just now tryin' to figure out this stuff myself ...I'm lookin into investing in a 1000 watt. cooltube and DIY grow box in a closet maybe...just gotta wait and see i suppose...hope ya might be able to give me some advice when it comes time...can't wait to see some shrubs in there  ...you might've said previously, but do you have plans for a certain strain or anything ??? Best of Luck finsishing up...take care


----------



## Funkfarmer

Looks really good Elven, best of luck with everything.


----------



## Elven

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hes right, i erg to tell all new growers to save up and get everything before they start. And as they save, for them to learn and learn... Cant wait to see this show get on the road. Are you a medical user? Just wondering because you say you can get clones...



Thanks Timmy I am a medical user, So I am looking at some clone action   just looking for a place that is reliable about having them. I should be purchasing the rest of my supplies this weekend.



			
				 tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> can't wait to see some shrubs in there  ...you might've said previously, but do you have plans for a certain strain or anything ???



Well when I first started the build the local place had Grand Daddy Purple and White Widow, but now its out of stock   So I guess it will depend on what is avail when I am ready. my hope is to eventually have three mothers and rotate crops every two months.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Id get a 600W before a 1000 any day. A 1000 is over kill with twice the heat problem, even with a cool tube. A 600 Is as big as you need to go. If need get 2... Just my suggestions, also you can get a cheap euro air cooled reflector that will run quit well if you don't want to build one. 
HTGsupply.com


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> It looks like this grow set-up is comin' along nice ...Sorry i haven't been by to lend a helpin' hand, but i'm just now tryin' to figure out this stuff myself ...I'm lookin into investing in a 1000 watt. cooltube and DIY grow box in a closet maybe...just gotta wait and see i suppose...hope ya might be able to give me some advice when it comes time...can't wait to see some shrubs in there  ...you might've said previously, but do you have plans for a certain strain or anything ??? Best of Luck finsishing up...take care


----------



## andy52

listen to timmyjg6,he sure helped me thru my difficulties.


----------



## KGB30

Awesome build job!!


----------



## cdmharley

Am i allowed to do this?? but i have a couple sunmaster ballasts 600 watt and extraction if your interested?? my set up is a wilma dripper, in an attic..


----------



## Elven

I am using a Lumatek 600w Digital for flowering and 4 t8 for veg and mothers. I may add additional for veg if it isnt enough. I am putting in the electrical hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I will post more pics as I get things done.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Cool Beans... Bet your excited.


----------



## Elven

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Cool Beans... Bet your excited.




Can't wait


----------



## Elven

Update time  Went shopping and spent all my pot money  and this is what I got!




All the stuff I have so far.



Like my boots? So apparently the lamp cord that comes with the cooltube doesn't fit my ballast. That sucks



Some more stuff



OK so I have some of the wrong nutes. I will be fixing that when I go back.



Stuff



More boots, what you cant see is my nails are done just like Megans  .



More stuff



Vent



Big hole. Doing the vent scared the hell out of me :holysheep:  



Part one done.


----------



## Elven

A few more pics



second hole



vent all done 

Well accept for the part that vents my grow box. I will update as soon as I can.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Lookin good bro... One step at a time...


----------



## Funkfarmer

Are you going to insulate walls and ceiling? Just curious.


----------



## Elven

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Are you going to insulate walls and ceiling? Just curious.



No I am not its within the Garage so its not an issue at this point.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Excellent job!  It is apparent that you put a lot of thought, research , and planning into your space--and you will be rewarded for that.  Looks like you are ready to go...when are you getting your clones?


----------



## Elven

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Excellent job!  It is apparent that you put a lot of thought, research , and planning into your space--and you will be rewarded for that.  Looks like you are ready to go...when are you getting your clones?



I have decided to go with fogponics. I just ordered my atomizer so I will hopefully have it up and running by this weekend. With that I will hopefully picking up clones this weekend.


----------



## Elven

OK I need some help. The only clones that I can find that will be avail this weekend are 

OG Kush 

or

Master Kush

Which would you choose to grow and why? Thanks


----------



## Elven

OK so it got here today 



and this is what it does to water 



I cant wait I should be getting my clones this weekend. Its like Xmas I am so excited I can barely sleep.


----------



## megan23247

*Hey buddy what it do!   Man your so freakin close I bet you cant wait to get da girls started.  

I would go with OG KUSH man, I read some good **** about it in one of the Pot mags I read AND a friend of mine who also lives in Cali said it was off the chart and a beautiful grow.  Also read something bout da fog machine, cant remember exactly what it said cause im compleatly ripped right now. lol  What are you gonna be using it for?  My blower is similar to the one your going to be using.  It works SO good we cant smell anything in our house since we put it in.

Almost there, its coming along real nice. *


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> OK I need some help. The only clones that I can find that will be avail this weekend are
> 
> OG Kush
> 
> or
> 
> Master Kush
> 
> Which would you choose to grow and why? Thanks



Can't really go wrong with either of those strains. The OG is probably going to be a little bit easier to grow and yield a little heavier, but master has a SUPER potent taste and smell if it's grown right. In terms of smoke I like the master better. In terms of ease of grow and yield I like the OG.


----------



## Elven

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey buddy what it do!   Man your so freakin close I bet you cant wait to get da girls started.
> 
> I would go with OG KUSH man, I read some good **** about it in one of the Pot mags I read AND a friend of mine who also lives in Cali said it was off the chart and a beautiful grow.  Also read something bout da fog machine, cant remember exactly what it said cause im compleatly ripped right now. lol  What are you gonna be using it for?  My blower is similar to the one your going to be using.  It works SO good we cant smell anything in our house since we put it in.
> 
> Almost there, its coming along real nice. *



the fog machine is actually going to be the nute delivery system. it atomizes the water/nute and it is absorbed into the roots. Its a new kind of system and since I am big on trying stuff figured give this a try. I am going to have a total of 3 systems the main flowering and clone system using fog with a backup of aero sprayers. and a three bucket DWC system for mothers. I will post some pics today when I get the basic systems going. I CANT WAIT


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> the fog machine is actually going to be the nute delivery system. it atomizes the water/nute and it is absorbed into the roots. Its a new kind of system and since I am big on trying stuff figured give this a try. I am going to have a total of 3 systems the main flowering and clone system using fog with a backup of aero sprayers. and a three bucket DWC system for mothers. I will post some pics today when I get the basic systems going. I CANT WAIT



I was doing some reading on that last night, looks like real promising stuff. I can't wait to see how it works out. So you're going to use aero misters _with_ the foggers?


----------



## Elven

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I was doing some reading on that last night, looks like real promising stuff. I can't wait to see how it works out. So you're going to use aero misters _with_ the foggers?



I was talking to the designer from http://www.fogponics.com/ and he puts them in as a failsafe against the fog generator dying. I am considering putting in a separate single disk atomizer in each unit as a backup. The designer said that he has them run for about 8 months at a time without cleaning so I figure if I clean every month shouldn't be a problem. that way I can not worry about loosing a crop in 3 hours.:holysheep: I think I am going to go with the Master Kush if its still avail, I have done some reading and it appears to be easy to grow (relatively) One of the stores also has bubble gum seeds, so I may pick them up for the next grow if I can stop by.


----------



## Elven

My Girls have arrived! click on my other journals to see them.


----------



## Elven

Please check my Grow journal  . One of my ladies seems to have died!! the other two are fine so I am not sure why one was affected so much more than the others. Please take a look and let me know. I really appreciate it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Elven said:
			
		

> OK I need some help. The only clones that I can find that will be avail this weekend are
> 
> OG Kush
> 
> or
> 
> Master Kush
> 
> Which would you choose to grow and why? Thanks


 
Never smoked it but have heard great things about OG Kush. I think Hick grows that.


----------



## Elven

OK well here is an update almost done just need to vent my Cool Tube before I start flowering and a tiny bit of light proofing.



Here is my exhaust 



My ballast is now installed.  



Pic of the mylar divider and my babies (one died)  



Plant facing side of the sliding door. 

Well hopefully I will be DONE this weekend. so I will update then. BTW Please check out my build of my fogponics and my grow journal in signature. could really use some advice.


----------



## Elven

OK people this is the last update until I find problems. 



I took a flange and put tons of magnet tape on to give a bit of magnetic seal then coated the entire surface with silicon and then aluminum foil. Attached that to the cage fan. Sorry I didn't photo more my camera was charging. 



Here is my filter in place held by the magnets (not as much as I would have hoped) bungee and some PVC. I was hoping to not have to use the PVC but it works in the end. 



My second Cage fan, this one is to cool my Cool Tube.



Ducting in place



Reflector totally done. 



Mylar in place



My Babies are home


----------



## someguy

nice brrroooooo. been waiting to see your room goin. havent been on mp for a few months. but know that im in my new place with internet on..... ill be keepin ya posted


----------



## Elven

OK this is a quick update since I decorated. Also for anyone who has been keeping up with my death trap of a fogponics system. I want to let you know that I found out the problem, and it wasn't my fault (entirely) Check out my Grow Journal for the full story and hopefully successful conclusion. 




Inspiration for my new babies 



A few more just for extra help



Everything in place


----------



## megan23247

*Looking good buddy! You must read all da good Pot Magazines cause I do and I have all the centerfold pics hung up in my grow room to!  Hey you know what they say,  Great Mind and Sexy People Think Alike! LMAO. Im high. *


----------



## Elven

OK so I really got tired of carrying 10 gallons of nute water to dump. So I did the following. 



Cut a big hole in my baby  



Connected 3/4 inch PVC to a drain that leads to outside. 



Sealed it backup with cardboard and silicon for easy repair.



Put a hole in the mylar and added a threaded end to the PVC



Attached a ball valve to keep it airtight when I am not using. 

The best part is that it works!   I just attach a hose to my pump and the other to the ball valve and start up the pump. It drains all but about 2 gallons. So much easier.

EDIT: yes I cleaned my mylar


----------

